# Krispy Kreme Waffles!



## kleenex (Feb 15, 2015)

~Krispy Kreme Waffles! | Oh Bite It


----------



## Selkie (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm diabetic and I also wear dentures... but that still makes my teeth ache!!! HaHa!!


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 16, 2015)

Once upon a time I could have done this.

It's not nice to make an old lady cry...


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 16, 2015)

"All five senses will be exploding with happiness, joy and Rainbows"

I'd eat these.  With syrup. And bacon.


----------



## kleenex (Feb 17, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> "All five senses will be exploding with happiness, joy and Rainbows"
> 
> I'd eat these.  With syrup. And bacon.



Doing it without bacon would be just a sin..


----------

